# lobster molted twice in two weeks...



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

this tank is full of action... i didn't even sleep last night but had the tank lights off all night. i turned them on this morning to be amazed to see my lobster molted again. he molted like 10 days ago. i remember when he molted the first time people were telling me that's a good sign saying that he must enjoy his habitat to do that. but this just seemed a little bit quick... any comments?

interesting note... his claws are blue without the shell!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I dont have the most experience with crayfish, but assuming they are the same as shrimps. Molting is only growth, nothing to worry about.  As long as he is not stuck in his old shell and new exoskeleton growing nicely, he will be fine.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

they molt more when they are smaller. is it a little guy? i used to have a red-clawed yabbie that would alternate colour as it molted. sometimes it would be really blue afterwards and thext time it would be brown and red. i'm not sure what causes it but i think that's pretty normal.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

This 



  

Hehe


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It is amazing to see how much bigger they are after the molt. I had a pair of redclawed Cherax, and because they grow so quickly under the right conditions, they molted every few weeks. The female got to over 8" before she escaped. After every molt she was more colorful, with more, richer blue.


----------

